# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  نقض جنائي الطعن رقم ٣٢٢٤ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية  - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٠٥ تهديد بإفشاء أمور مخدشه ..

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٣٢٢٤ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٠٥

العنوان : تهديد بإفشاء أمور مخدشه بالشرف .

الموجز : عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة من جريمة التقاط صور للمجني عليها في مكان خاص بغير رضاها التي دين بها المطعون ضده. تكميلية يجب توقيعها مع عقوبة الجريمة الأشد. إغفال الحكم القضاء بها. خطأ يوجب تصحيحه بإضافتها. علة وأساس ذلك ؟ مثال.

القاعدة : لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه بعد أن بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به العناصر القانونية لجرائم هتك عرض طفلة والتقاط صور لها في مكان خاص ونشرها وتهديدها كتابة بإفشاء أمور خادشه للحياء لحملها على القيام بعمل التي دان المطعون ضده بها، وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة، انتهى إلى عقابه طبقاً للمواد ٢٦٨، ٣٠٩مكرراً / ١ بند ب، ۳۰۹ مكرر أ / ٢،١، ٣٢٦، ۳۲۷ / ١ من قانون العقوبات، والمواد ۲ / ١، ٩٥ / ١ - ١١، ١١٦ مكرراً، ۱۲۲ / ٢ من القانون رقم ۱۲ لسنة ١٩٩٦ المعدل بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨، ثم أوقع عليه عقوبة الحبس مع الشغل لمدة سنتين وذلك بالتطبيق للمادتين ١٧، ۳۲ من قانون العقوبات. لما كان ذلك، وكان البند الأخير من المادة ٣٠٩ مكرراً من قانون العقوبات التي دين المطعون ضده بها ينص على أنه " ويحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم في الجريمة أو تحصل عنها، كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عنها أو إعدامها ". ولما كانت عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة هي عقوبة تكميلية واجب الحكم بها، وكان الأصل أن العقوبة الأصلية المقررة لأشد الجرائم المرتبطة ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة تجب العقوبة الأصلية لما عداها من جرائم مرتبطة بها، إلا أن هذا الجب لا يمتد إلى العقوبات التكميلية المنصوص عليها في هذه الجرائم، ولما كانت عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة هي عقوبة نوعية مراعى فيها طبيعة الجريمة، ولذلك يجب توقيعها مهما تكن العقوبة المقررة لما ترتبط به هذه الجريمة من جرائم أخرى والحكم بها مع عقوبة الجريمة الأشد. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أغفل القضاء بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة إعمالاً لنص البند الأخير من المادة ٣٠٩ مكرراً من القانون المشار إليه يكون قد خالف القانون، بما يتعين معه تصحيحه بإضافة عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة إلى العقوبة المقضي بها.


الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الأحد ( أ ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ٣٢٢٤ لسنة ٩٠ القضائية

جلسة الأحد الموافق ٥ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ

برئاسة السيد القاضي/ خالد مقلد نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة القضاة/ محمد قنديل ومصطفى الدخميسي ومحمد غنيم وماجد إبراهيم نواب رئيس المحكمة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ

الوقائــــــــع

اتهمت النيابة العامة كل من ١- ....، ٢- .... ( المطعون ضده )، ٣- .... بأنهم:

- المتهمان الأول والثاني :

- حال كون المتهم الأول طفل هتكـا عـرض المجني عليهـا الطفلـة/ .... والـتـي لـم تبـلـغ مـن الـعمـر ثمانيـة عشـر عـامـاً بـالقوة وذلـك بـأن استدرجها الأول لمسكنه وقــام بتجريــدهـا مـن مـلابـسـهـا وباغتهـا الـثـاني بتصـويرها عـلـى الـهــاتف الجـوال الخـاص به حـال كونهـا عـاريـة الجسـد دون علمها وذلك على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.

- التقطا صوراً للمجني عليها في مكان خاص على النحو سالف البيان.

- نشرا صوراً للمجني عليها سبقا وأن تحصلا عليها بالطرق سالفة البيان.

المتهمون جميعاً:

- هــددوا المجني عليهـا كتابـة بإفشـاء أمـور خادشـة للحـيـاء وذلـك لحملهـا عـلـى القيام بعمـل معين.

المتهم الأول:

- وهو طفل شرع في الحصول بالتهديد على مبالغ مالية من المجنى عليها.

وأحالتهم إلى محكمة جنايات .... لمعاقبتهم طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة.

والمجني عليها إدعت مدنياً قبل المتهم الثاني ( الماثل) بمبلغ عشرة آلاف وواحد جنية على سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت.

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضورياً بتوكيل للثاني وغيابياً للأول والثالث في ١٦ من نوفمبر سنة ٢٠١٩ عملاً بالمادة ٢٦٨، ٣٠٩مكرراً/١ بند (ب)، ٣٠٩مكرراً أ/٢،١، ٣٢٦، ٣٢٧/١ من قانون العقوبات، والمواد ٢/١، ٩٥/١، ١١١، ١١٦مكرراً، ١٢٢/٢ من القانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ المعدل بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨، مع إعمال المادتين رقمي ١٧، ٣٢/٢ من قانون العقوبات بمعاقبة الثاني بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة سنتين عما أسند إليه وبإلزامه بأن يؤدى للمدعية بالحق المدني مبلغ عشرة آلاف وواحد جنيه على سبيل التعويض المدنى المؤقت وبمعاقبة الأول والثالث بالسجن لمدة ست سنوات.

فطعنت النيابة العامة في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في ١٢ من يناير سنة ٢٠٢٠، وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن في ذات التاريخ موقعاً عليها من المستشار / .... المحامي العام لنيابة .... الكلية.

وبجلسة اليوم نظرت المحكمة الطعن حيث سمعت المرافعة على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمـــــة

 حيث إن النيابة العامة تنعى على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه اذ دان المحكوم عليه الثاني بجرائم هتك عرض طفلة، والتقاط صور لها في مكان خاص، ونشرها وتهديدها كتابة بإفشاء أمور خادشة للحياء لحملها على القيام بعمل قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون؛ ذلك أنه أغفل القضاء بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة. مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

وحيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه بعد أن بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به العناصر القانونية لجرائم هتك عرض طفلة والتقاط صور لها في مكان خاص ونشرها وتهديدها كتابة بإفشاء أمور خادشة للحياء لحملها على القيام بعمل التي دان المطعون ضده بها، وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة، انتهى إلى عقابه طبقاً للمواد ٢٦٨، ٣٠٩مكرراً/١ بند ب، ۳۰۹ مكرر أ / ٢،١، ٣٢٦، ۳۲۷/١ من قانون العقوبات، والمواد ۲/١، ٩٥/١-١١، ١١٦ مكرراً، ۱۲۲/٢ من القانون رقم ۱۲ لسنة ١٩٩٦ المعدل بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨، ثم أوقع عليه عقوبة الحبس مع الشغل لمدة سنتين وذلك بالتطبيق للمادتين ١٧، ۳۲ من قانون العقوبات. لما كان ذلك، وكان البند الأخير من المادة ٣٠٩ مكرراً من قانون العقوبات التي دين المطعون ضده بها ينص على أنه " ويحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم في الجريمة أو تحصل عنها، كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة أو إعدامها ". ولما كانت عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة هي عقوبة تكميلية واجب الحكم بها، وكان الأصل أن العقوبة الأصلية المقررة لأشد الجرائم المرتبطة ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة تجب العقوبة الأصلية لما عداها من جرائم مرتبطة بها، إلا أن هذا الجب لا يمتد إلى العقوبات التكميلية المنصوص عليها في هذه الجرائم، ولما كانت عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة هي عقوبة نوعية مراعى فيها طبيعة الجريمة، ولذلك يجب توقيعها مهما تكن العقوبة المقررة لما ترتبط به هذه الجريمة من جرائم أخرى والحكم بها مع عقوبة الجريمة الأشد. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أغفل القضاء بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة إعمالاً لنص البند الأخير من المادة ٣٠٩ مكرراً من القانون المشار إليه يكون قد خالف القانون، بما يتعين معه تصحيحه بإضافة عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة إلى العقوبة المقضي بها.


المصدر

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...968&&ja=294150

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٣٢٢٤ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٠٥

عقوبة محو التسجيلات المتحصلة من جريمة التقاط صور للمجني عليها في مكان خاص بغير رضاها التي دين بها المطعون ضده. 

تكميلية يجب توقيعها مع عقوبة الجريمة الأشد. إغفال الحكم القضاء بها. خطأ يوجب تصحيحه بإضافتها. علة وأساس ذلك ؟ مثال.

للاطلاع على الحكم انظر المرفق

----------

